# Gallego: O caralho, anáscame esta castaña



## kreet

¿Qué significa en castellano esta frase?

''O caralho, anáscame esta castaña''


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Quizá anascar sea añascar: 
 (Del verbo romance _*adnasaqár_, der. del ár. hisp. _annasáq,_ y este del ár. clás. _nasaq_, orden, secuencia).
* 1.     * tr. desus. Juntar o recoger poco a poco cosas menudas y de poco valor.
* 2.     * tr. desus. Enredar, embrollar. Era u. t. c. prnl.


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## XiaoRoel

_Las cosas facilitas_ me ha dado la clave, o causó una conexión neuronal que no había activado yo antes, que tanto da. Gracias.
La frase está en gallego de El Bierzo, escrito, como antes había explicado en el mensaje que borré, en una mezcla de grafías gallega y portuguesa (português *lh* en vez del gallego *ll* para la notación de [*λ*], y gallego *ñ* y no portugués *nh* para [*ɲ*]). La frase se dirá _tanto si se habla en gallego, como si se hace en español_, ya que en El Bierzo, sobre una influencia base gallega, hay una fuerte influencia del leonés y, de hecho el gallego de El Bierzo forma parte de las variedades de frontera del gallego, ya fuera de los límites actuales de Galicia y llamado por la filología gallega "gallego exterior, por lo que en esas zonas las variedades del habla presentan frecuentes interferencias de incluso tres sistemas lingüísticos, gallego, leonés, y el español oficial.
Explicado esto, la frase sería: _*o carallo! anáscame esta castaña*_, que traducido a un español más general sería *¡ay que carallo/coño! apártame esa castaña*, dado el significado de *anascar*, que es voz gallegoberciana  que significa 'apartar, separar'.
Corominas enumera algunas graves dificultades para aceptar un étimo árabe, a la que hay que añadir el que sea voz noroccidental, donde los arabismos directos son escasísimos. Precisamente esta localización abona la tesis de un *celtismo* (con correlatos en las lenguas célticas y hasta en germánico, que en muchas ocasiones presenta afinidades con el celta, diversamente explicadas). La raíz original sería del tipo *nəd- con el sufijo -sk-, *nad-sk-, con el significado de 'atar, recoger'.
El significado secundario de la voz gallegoberciana (en español es *añascar*, 'juntar, reunir, enredar', voz de cierto usdo en los ss. XV y XVI, con *ñ* < *nn*, frente al gallego *n* < *nn*), con el significado de 'apartar, separar', frente al español 'enredar; reunir', debe ser un influjo de otro celtismo gallego *anaco* (español _añico_, trozo pequeño de algo roto).
Agradecido a _las cosas facilitas_ por la idea que me llevó a otro camino para dilucidar el verbo _anascar_ que en mi zona no se usa.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Gracias a ti XiaoRoel por tus siempre interesantes y bienvenidas enseñanzas.

Por cierto, ¿ qué hace este hijo en el foro de inglés?


----------



## kreet

Muchas gracias. No es el foro de inglés, simplemente algún moderador me lo movió.


----------

